# صور لعماد المسيح (عيد الغطاس)



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  907 * 680.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 ت
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2011)

جمال جدا يا روزى
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررسى على الصور
كل سنه وانتى طيبه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

وانت طيب يا كوكو

نورت يا جميل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*صور حلوه جداا
ميرسي ليكي روزي
وكل سنه وانتي طيبه​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

وانت طيب يا ميكي

نورت الموضوع


----------



## elamer1000 (18 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر ليكى*

*كل سنة وانتى طيبة*

*+++*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

وانت بالصحة والسلامه

نورت الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2011)

كتير كتير حلوين يا روزي

كل سنة وانتِ طيبة

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## الروح النارى (19 يناير 2011)

*شـــــــكرااا*

*روزى*

*غطاس مبارك علينا و عليك*

*الرب يباركك و يصونك*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> كتير كتير حلوين يا روزي
> 
> كل سنة وانتِ طيبة
> 
> الرب يسوع يباركك




نورت يا كليمو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شـــــــكرااا*
> 
> *روزى*
> 
> ...




نورت الموضوع كله

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2011)

*صور راائعه جداا
شكـــــــــــــــرا

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

وحضرتك طيب يا استاذي

نورتني


----------



## مينا كوتة (22 يناير 2011)

................
حلوين


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

نورت يا مينا

ربنا يعوضك


----------

